
BMW’s new flat logo is everything that’s wrong with modern logo design - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21163766/bmw-new-flat-logo-design-bad-transparent-background-cars
======
turbinerneiter
BMW builds _cars_, not Apps. They pride themselves in craftsmanship. The Logo
badge on the actual car is a three dimensional, physical thing.

Instead of embracing that, they made it flat like an App icon. It will look
shit on cars and it does not communicate that BMW builds _real machines_.

Everybody is going crazy about going digital and they forget what they are
good at and what the customer likes them for.

~~~
atoav
Additionally it isn't well composed. I learned graphics design from a guy who
actually learned it by using his hands to pit down the letters. He had us move
one black square around on a white page for 3 hours and explain why we put it
where we did. Then we were allowed two squares of arbitrary size, later colors
etc.

If you are learning it from that basic level you cannot unsee badly unbalanced
design. You cannot just remove a black background with a white one and keep
everything unchanged (which is why dark themes sometimes suck as they don't
get the extra love they need.

This thing looks like it has been made by the CEOs daugther in Powerpoint.

~~~
0xffff2
Okay, help someone who never learned anything about graphic design from
anyone. _why_ isn't it well composed?

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Compare the lettering on the two versions. The use of 3D-ish black and fake
embossing on the original makes the letters pop.

The lack of both on the new version makes the letters look like they've been
crammed into a tiny space at the top of a big empty ring.

This might have worked with new lettering with different proportions. But it's
literally just a flat copy of the original letter shapes, without any of the
original context.

The 3D effect on the original print/blueprint/engineering marker/quadrant
feels dynamic. The impression changes as you move your eye over it. It conveys
movement and substance. It works with the black to suggest a car tire, but
also a sophisticated (black...) crafted object.

The new version looks like a printer reference mark. It's just... there. It
doesn't do anything.

The grey is meaningless and neutral. Again, it's just there. It fills a space,
and that's all. The transparent version doesn't even do that. There's
literally nothing there.

Removing the 3D creates a uniform space inside the ring, which is why the
letters now look as if they're squashed up at the top for no reason. There's
poor alignment, and no metaphorical or literal highlight.

Overall it suggests that management don't care about engineering _or_ about
appearances.

~~~
SomeHacker44
> print/blueprint/engineering marker/quadrant

I believe the logo was originally intended to represent a propeller.

~~~
NaOH
BMW has refuted this idea.

[https://www.logodesignlove.com/bmw-logo-
evolution](https://www.logodesignlove.com/bmw-logo-evolution)

------
chasing
> Sure, it looks nice on BMW’s bronze-hued electric i4 sedan concept, but what
> about on a white BMW? Or a letterhead? Or on a sign for a BMW dealership on
> a highway?

Is the author _really_ concerned that BMW's design team didn't think about how
this logo would be used in such fundamental ways? I can guarantee you that
they did.

You can personally like or not like it, fine. But if you're going to write a
judgey article about it, at least take some basic steps to try to understand
why the choices were made. Companies don't just have some intern change their
logo up for no reason at all.

And that headline is obnoxious.

~~~
awb
> Companies don't just have some intern change their logo up for no reason at
> all.

Companies redesign their brand (websites, logos, etc.) all the time and it
often correlates with a new hire who wants a "fresh start" with the brand.

Jens Thiemer who is the SVP of Customer and Brand and spearheaded this effort
has been at BMW a little over 1 year.

It's a way of staking your claim at a company and putting your literal mark on
a project. Unfortunately, it's not always the best move.

I help VPs of Marketing redesign brands and more often than not, about 6-12
months into their new gig I get a call.

~~~
giarc
The new guy can _suggest_ a rebranding, but I'm sure the CEO and board will
have something to say about it/final approval.

~~~
awb
Sure, but if a VP goes all out on a push to rebrand and is rebuffed they'll
probably leave. Basically, the pitch is "you hired me to improve the brand and
that means improving our logo".

So CEOs and the board might not push back as hard as you'd imagine, especially
if they don't come from a product/design/brand background.

~~~
ksec
I wonder if he will get fired for this?

These story makes me appreciate Steve Jobs even more.

------
kossae
I'm no designer.. but the new logo looks horrendous. From the few design
principles I do know, it appears they took all of them and did the exact
opposite. If they wanted to stick with flat design, they could have easily
repurposed their existing logo without beveling/lighting to achieve what would
likely be a much better result.

~~~
selectodude
Their old old logo was literally their old one without the bad 3D effect.
Everything old is new again. Except this weird monstrosity.

~~~
godzulu
New Coke [https://www.everything80spodcast.com/new-
coke/](https://www.everything80spodcast.com/new-coke/)

------
oldtopman
According to BMW[1], it looks like this is only designed for brand
communication. I wouldn't expect to see this pushed to non-concept cars, at
least not for a long time.

[1]
[https://www.bmw.com/content/dam/bmw/marketBMWCOM/bmw_com/cat...](https://www.bmw.com/content/dam/bmw/marketBMWCOM/bmw_com/categories/automotive-
life/ex-logo/exl-15-media-hd-en7.jpg?imwidth=1024) from here:
[https://www.bmw.com/en/automotive-life/bmw-logo-meaning-
hist...](https://www.bmw.com/en/automotive-life/bmw-logo-meaning-
history1.html)

~~~
vernie
Those article quotas aren't going to reach themselves...

------
valine
The new logo looks more top heavy somehow. When there was a dark ring the logo
looked balanced, now it looks like the center of gravity is off and the logo
wouldn’t stay upright if placed on a table.

~~~
nathanaldensr
My take on this is the airplane propellers in the center--that's what the
white and blue signifies, for those who don't know--draw your eye toward the
center-point of the logo, but the "BMW" draws your eye back up, causing a sort
of "oscillation." If they insist on this design then eliminating the outer
ring would likely cause a more balanced reaction.

~~~
mi100hael
The white & blue checkering is actually a nod to the Bavarian colors/flag. The
propeller metaphor came later.

[https://www.bmw.com/en/automotive-life/bmw-logo-meaning-
hist...](https://www.bmw.com/en/automotive-life/bmw-logo-meaning-
history1.html)

------
e5india
It's occurred to me for some time now that design has suffered from
globalization in that while surely there is some good in the more rapid
exchange of ideas, there has also been this hyper convergence in design where
it all just kind of looks the same. Consider that in this particular domain,
automobiles, you used to be able to clearly delineate design along national
lines. There was a clear distinction in Italian design vs American, German,
British, Swedish etc. But now?

The thing that bothers me the most about this minimalist trend is how
pervasive it is. I quite like minimalism myself, but I feel like 40 years ago
even within minimalism you would have expected to see some difference in
execution across the globe.

Which brings me to how trendy the design field is in general. I don't think
I've seen a field so uniformly go from one trend to the other and then defend
it with such dogged bullshit. Who in God's name is fooled by the poetry?
You're using the same design language and aesthetic as everyone else, the only
thing creative is the nonsense you're writing to defend it. Why is a field
full of 'creatives' so uniform in thought and expression? How many trends have
we witnessed so far in web/graphic design? We've built all these powerful
creative tools just so they can end up all making logos that look exactly the
fucking same. Surely machine learning models can create a good percentage of
the design we see today.

------
emptyfile
What the hell... Yeah its flat but that's obviously not the problem, why would
you eliminate the color black from your very famous blue black and white logo.

~~~
samsolomon
I agree. It seems like the obvious solution would have been to just remove the
light gradient—and maybe the bevels.

~~~
xhroot
Maybe they should have gone with a slight tweak of the 1963 version
[https://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/BMW_logo_...](https://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/BMW_logo_evolution.jpeg) and scored retro-nostalgia
points with the older crowd, too.

~~~
rootusrootus
Yikes. Putting it on the same page as the past logos just emphasizes how
chintzy it looks.

------
djmobley
It looks as though the designers wanted to be bold and drop the “BMW” text but
were overruled.

~~~
josefresco
As a designer, I think this theory is reasonable.

------
komali2
I don't understand why people spend a bajillion dollars on a logo re-do. My
first company did it and it was generic, shitty, and did us no good (Electric
Imp). We had a wonderful little imp, we called him the imp dude or similar:

[https://cdn.instructables.com/F31/9EZA/HJKC29JK/F319EZAHJKC2...](https://cdn.instructables.com/F31/9EZA/HJKC29JK/F319EZAHJKC29JK.LARGE.jpg?auto=webp&fit=bounds)

Captured the brand, such as it was, perfectly. A small hacker company started
by a man that had hacking coded into his DNA. The founder had started out
phreaking at somewhere around age 8. He made a cool bit of money as a teen by
custom-programming firmware for lasertag guns and upgrading guns around his
hometown. The company was started because he was annoyed at how hard it was to
simply get an IFFT style IOT light set up in his bathroom, securely. And so
the logo: a cocky little imp creature, imo agendered, with a plug pitchfork
and a goofy (optional, not always displayed) tail. Our costume-crazed QA guy
even threw together a cardboard and paper-mache version of it for a halloween
party once. Possible, because it was a _character_. It could be
anthropomorphized. It represented the company identity.

Then we paid, I don't even know how much, but it didn't matter in the end
anyway, for this:

[https://3psnnz1ja4lg3qllb62xd6yg-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://3psnnz1ja4lg3qllb62xd6yg-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/themes/electricimp/assets/images/logo-electric-imp.png)

It was supposed to be simple, I guess, and the little line was supposed to
represent I guess a single connection on a silicone board? But what is that?
What does it mean, what does it represent? How can we form an identity around
that, how could it have represented us? We got rid of Imp Dude for no reason.
Stupid.

------
blackearl
Usually I think these "modern design" complaints are whiny, but man that new
BMW logo looks so flat and lifeless. It needs something to make it pop. Also
the lack of outline and white lettering seem a hassle to use on anything.

I always thought the Red Hat breakdown of what/why changes of their logo was
really well done:

[https://www.redhat.com/en/about/brand/new-
brand](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/brand/new-brand)

[https://www.redhat.com/en/about/brand/new-
brand/details](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/brand/new-brand/details)

~~~
riffraff
that was a fantastic reading, and it makes way more sense than most re-
branding discussions I've seen.

------
mark-r
My favorite observation on the changing of corporate logos:
[https://flowingdata.com/2009/08/13/pepsi-and-coca-cola-
logo-...](https://flowingdata.com/2009/08/13/pepsi-and-coca-cola-logo-design-
over-the-past-hundred-years/)

~~~
arketyp
Pepsi is such an archetype of the eternal identity crisis it's almost a
classic identity in itself. On a shitty day, I buy Pepsi.

~~~
davrosthedalek
They should just make "Is Pepsi OK?" their new slogan and be done with it.

------
JohnFen
The flat aesthetic: making the world uglier one icon at a time.

~~~
tomtheelder
This has absolutely nothing to do with "flat" design. BMW historically had a
flat shaded logo [1]. The current logo is just supposed to be the flat shaded
badge that goes on the cars, but rendered as if it's actually being lit.

The problem is just that they removed the black ring that is key to the logo
and the brand. Add that back, and it's virtually identical to the logo they
had for whole second half of the 20th century.

The removal of the black ring is unequivocally not a consequence of flat
design.

[1] [https://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/https-
_s3...](https://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/https-_s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com_the-drive-cms-content-staging_message-
editor2F1565584999619-evolutionofbmwlogo-830x553.jpg)

~~~
JohnFen
> This has absolutely nothing to do with "flat" design.

I don't know the design history of the logo or the intent of the redesign, but
I do know that it fits well into the current "flat" design aesthetic, so I
lump it in with that. If it walks like a duck...

------
dv_dt
From a utilitarian maintenance perspective, I think the open design of it
makes it such a pain to keep looking good on a car. All those interior edges
inside the logo catch debris and are difficult to clean to the edge of the
design elements. I prefer car logos with closed smooth badges.

~~~
J-dawg
This is a great point! Bits of fluff from car wash cloths would get caught
under all those edges.

------
njharman
> sacrifices the company’s well-known identity

I challenge author, or anyone, to find any person who is unable to correctly
attribute new logo to BMW but can do so with the old logo.

------
Zenst
The BMW logo is iconic and has become the brand, with that this is what would
be classed as a "New Coke" moment.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Coke](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Coke)

------
abiogenesis
The author has a point, but they seem to have missed the fact that BMW already
announced that they won't be using it on cars (well, probably other cars than
the concept car featured in the article). It is only for marketing material:

[https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/global/article/detail/T030630...](https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/global/article/detail/T0306305EN/introducing-
bmw%E2%80%99s-new-brand-design-for-online-and-offline-communication)

> The new logo is a new media branding and will be used in addition to the
> existing logo. It won’t be use (sic) on the vehicles or in the exterior and
> interior labeling our dealerships, the existing logo remains in use there.

------
Zigurd
Putting the "BMW" lettering on whatever color happens to be behind it creates
a strenge dependency that didn't exist before. I'd say that part of the
criticism is valid. But the rest of the logo adheres to BMW logo heritage, as
the article admits. "Flattening" the central part of the logo, meant to evoke
a whirling propeller, is an improvement.

My bet is the logo does not make it past concept car use. It has to be
terribly finicky to get a logo with so many separate parts right. Or there's a
clear plastic part that won't age as well as the metal parts.

~~~
J-dawg
Yeah, they'd have to decide which colour of lettering to use with every paint
colour. I think you're right that it won't make it to production, at least in
its current form.

------
pembrook
Not sure about the logo, but I do know this two paragraph “article” is
everything that’s wrong with modern journalism.

------
robomartin
Aside from being ugly and making no sense at all, the part that gets me about
these things is that it wasn't broken.

Seriously, did someone at the top of the organization wake up one day thinking
"We are not selling more cars because of our logo"?

Of all the things they could have decided to work on that might actually
deliver real value to customers, the logo was deemed to be important?

After owning a number of BMW's we decided we had enough, turned in our last
leased car and walked away. They are horribly expensive to maintain and, even
if you are willing to do some of it yourself, the parts are just ridiculously
expensive.

One of the key decision drivers is that we have a Toyota vehicle with nearly
250K miles on it (400K km). We bought it new and maintained it at about 1/3 of
the prescribed maintenance schedule. In other words, oil changes every 10K
miles rather than the recommended 3K. The car runs very well, fuel efficiency
is still good and it cost us almost nothing to maintain after the warranty ran
out. With one of our prior BMW's we had to spend $3K to fix it (I forget what
it was) a few months after the warranty expired. I know this is a single data
point, and yet, when I talk to long-term (out of warranty) BMW owners it is
amazing how often these kinds of sentiments surface.

So, yeah, I don't understand the focus on a logo. A logo isn't going to get my
family back into a BMW dealership, ever. You have to question someone's
priorities and understanding of their customers when they feel messing with
the logo is of actual importance to them at all.

~~~
zzzcpan
Rebranding is a thing. It allows corporations to get rid of past negative
associations with the brand, be more attractive to younger audience by not
looking too differently from brands they are exposed to, even just remind
everyone they still exist and should be considered as a choice, things like
that.

------
pbhjpbhj
I've never made the association with a crash-test dummy locator marking
before, but the abstracted rotor by itself is reminiscent of that for me.

~~~
Krasnol
Same here. First thought upon seeing that: crash test dummy.

------
code4tee
It’s amazing how companies make such stupid decisions on their branding. The
new logo looks terrible.

The old logo was timeless and iconic. It stood for something and that’s what
people wanted from BMW. They don’t need to be hip and modern they need to be
BMW. Many companies clearly never learned the lessons of “New Coke.” If it
ain’t broke don’t fix it!

------
bitL
Typical Germany, copy US fads 5 years later...

------
acomjean
I thought the logo was a airplane propeller. Its actually just the bavarvian
flag.. (B standing for "Bavaria" a region of Germany, "MW" Motor Werk.

It has evlovlved slightly over the years, but its kinda still the same. If it
looks bad with a transparent background they'll fill it in.

Some "historical" BMW logos.

[https://www.motor1.com/news/365668/bmw-logo-isnt-
propeller/](https://www.motor1.com/news/365668/bmw-logo-isnt-propeller/)

Ad with the (not) BMW "Propeller Logo"

[https://www.autoblog.com/2010/01/10/report-as-it-turns-
out-b...](https://www.autoblog.com/2010/01/10/report-as-it-turns-out-bmws-
roundel-logo-isnt-born-from-jets/)

~~~
tossingaway4
BMW stands for (the literal translation) Bavarian Motor Works. Not surprising
they would use that flag in their logo.

------
xenonite
The BMW logo always looked like a wheel to me: a blue-white rim, and a black
tire.

Although I would understand if they depict a low-profile tire in their logo,
instead removing the tire altogether appears bit off to me.

Hence, it seems like they really found a logo for prototype cars that can't
run.

------
120photo
Whenever I see anything from The verge all I can think off is that terrible
build your own PC video.

------
woofyman
Off topic: The giant double kidney grills on their new models look as horrible
as their new logo.

------
SilasX
This reminds me of when Instagram moved to their new logo and everyone mocked
it for the same reasons. Someone made a parody video implying that some kid
hacked it together in a few seconds in Photoshop, but I can't find that video
anymore, all the links that point to it are dead and won't come up on
web.archive.org. They used this kid though:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz3PbpPR6DY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz3PbpPR6DY)

Edit: Here's something close, which is someone showing how to make the logo in
Photoshop:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU9zpCZFPJQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU9zpCZFPJQ)

~~~
jiofih
And the Instagram logo is still bland and unmemorable, hard to apply and a
target of mockery. It’s just not in the news anymore.

~~~
SilasX
Oh right, I didn't mean to suggest that the criticisms became less valid over
time.

------
arketyp
BMW is transgressing from the petrol-carbon era and made away with the rubbery
oily tire in the emblem. This is in line with the airy designs of their hybrid
cars.

The new logo isn't that far from the very earliest. It would have been nice to
see it in gold tones though. I think they should have held on to the heraldic
feel already present with the checkerboard flag. The global market likes that
exotic traditional stuff which is unique to European cars. Volvo for instance
are pushing a lot on the Scandinavian heritage (only after they were acquired
by the Chinese though) with minimalistic wood designs in the panel and Swedish
flags on the seats.

------
katrotz
The old logo looks bold, solid and heavy - like a diesel engine, whereas the
new one - light, skinny, instant, almost like an electric motor. Not a big fan
of it, but thats my impresion after a quick glance.

------
voldacar
We definitely need a return to a more baroque design aesthetic. Something 3d
and skeuomorphic, like early iOS or windows aero. The current flat design
trend is getting so awful

------
playing_colours
I think a logo should express uniqueness, the soul of a company and their
product.

In this particular case, it is the opposite: BMW’s logo change is an
unoriginal move to copy the latest trend. Lack of courage and imagination.

I see it often recently that our German companies avoid risks of being
pioneers, just copy-paste proven ideas, and act fussily and chaotically when
see threats from emerging innovators.

------
calibas
I do a little bit of everything, including design, and what appeals to me
about ultra-minimalism is that it takes very little effort or talent. To do it
well takes some real creativity, but if you're just jumping on the bandwagon
it's very easy to imitate and half the work of a more detailed design. You get
to be lazy while acting like you're trendy and cutting-edge.

------
robbrown451
I'm not convinced it is a "new logo". It appears to be the old logo, with some
new styling. To my eyes, a line drawing of the new version would be no
different that that of the old one.

As much as I value my design education, stuff like this really rubs me the
wrong way. Not the new appearance, but just the idea that this variation
counts for even a day's work.

------
_bxg1
"Graphic design is my passion"

------
huebomont
Lots of definitive-sounding opinions from people who clearly don't have design
experience. It's fun to be equipped to see through comments that sound good
but are total bullshit to someone who knows what they're talking about - I
don't often get that on here :)

------
Ididntdothis
I wonder how much they spent on this. To me it looks like something you could
get for 50 bucks on one of these logo design sites. I don’t understand why
companies want to go from very distinct easily recognizable logos to something
that looks just like every other logo.

------
JustSomeNobody
I wonder how long before they change it back or modify it because all the
negative press.

------
thatcat
I tried to improve it with an enlarged blue/white area and overlaying the
transparency over that with black text.

[https://imgur.com/a/stGip5E](https://imgur.com/a/stGip5E)

------
mrob
It looks like a Secchi disk, used for measuring water turbidity and as a
fiducial marker.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secchi_disk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secchi_disk)

------
woah
The issue with this logo isn’t that it’s flat, it’s that it’s badly
proportioned

------
alexdumitru
I really love flat designs and I'm a huge fan of this trend, but this logo
looks so awful.

I'm really bad at design and this looks like a sketch made by me when I have
an idea and I want it to show it to a designer.

------
krsdcbl
Well, there's a big difference between minimalism and something that just
doesn't even remotely looks finished. I'm cringing at the idea of what this
"redesign" must have cost ...

------
wdb
This new logo design gives me the same boring vibe as the redesigns of a bunch
of fashion brands like Burberry and Céline. It’s monochrome, all looking too
similar

------
nabla9
I think the point of the design is to make logo harder to see and lose it to
the background.

The current trend is to subdue logos or even remove them completely. Younger
people in the upper class or upper middle class don't want to advertise
products they use or wear. The stronger the brand, more subdued the logo can
be.

I suspect that at the some point the design didn't have the letters but they
were added in the same white as background as a compromise. In my opinion
removing the outer circle and letters and keeping just tiny blue and white
Bavarian color roundel would have been even better.

------
Tomte
I don't understand the new VW logo, either. What benefit is there to have the
characters touch the upper part of the circle, but not the lower part?

------
lozaning
I can live with this new badge more easily than I can the new grills/kidneys
on the actual cars. BMW's new design atheistic is loosing me.

------
luord
It looks like a particularly hideous off brand sticker. This trend of making
everything look drab and lifeless can't stop soon enough.

------
c1b
I like it.

------
blattimwind
New logo looks like shit. Being ironed is the least of its problems. What kind
of potato-headed executive greenlit this BS?

~~~
randcraw
Probably it's the same exec who decided BMW steering should become numb and
lifeless, apparently to remind drivers that BMWs are luxury cars first and fun
cars second.

And to anticipate the response, no, this wasn't inevitable as steering became
more electrical. At the same time, several other carmakers produced far
superior electric steering systems to BMW's (e.g. Audi, Porsche). About 2012
BMW made a design choice to dumb down the steering response of all their cars,
IMO thereby dissing BMW's very identity as the ultimate driver's car. Now I'm
not sure they'll ever be able to reclaim those 60+ years of proud history they
so cluelessly dismissed.

~~~
johnbrodie
As a car guy, I increasingly view BMW as I view Maserati - A car that is
leased by people that want to display a certain level of wealth. BMW's
decreasing reliability reputation backs up that thinking, along with the
changes you mention.

------
pintxo
Looks like one of those in-house localizer patterns you put on your walls when
creating a digital model of your place.

------
esotericsean
I like BMW, but I’ve always hated their logo. It’s ugly and looks terrible on
a car. This new logo is even worse.

------
fudgy73
better article showing logo changes throughout the last century+ [0]

[0] - [https://www.thedrive.com/news/32440/bmw-starts-the-decade-
wi...](https://www.thedrive.com/news/32440/bmw-starts-the-decade-with-a-flat-
new-logo)

------
jdmg94
at least it's not "Neomorphism" or whatever you call that braindead trend

------
hef19898
Why would they replace their logo after more than one hundred years? It was
iconic.

------
gHosts
Change the colour to red and we're getting close to the Umbrella Corp logo.

------
noja
I really want that space at the bottom half of the circle gone.

------
RocketSyntax
So they are trashing their logo in the same way Instagram did

------
jiofih
I can picture the designer patting himself on the back for “fixing” the
alignment of the B and W axis to the center of the circle... when optical
alignment as seen in the original is the actual hard task.

------
physicsyogi
Meh. The new logo looks like it was made to go on toys.

------
remmargorp64
Reminds me of BMW's nonsensical cup holders

------
12xo
Design by committee... Never works.

~~~
mark-r
I wonder if there's any similarity at all between the way they designed this
logo and the way they design their cars?

------
Havoc
That’s pretty terrible :/

------
adultSwim
I like it

------
vincentlee
fuckin tramp stamp

------
allovernow
Change for the sake of change is how good apps and brands are ruined.

>Jens Thiemer, senior vice president of customer and brand, says it was
designed to “radiate more openness and clarity"

Clearly a decision made by a non-technical person thinking with his heart and
not his brain. How these people get away with such buzzword bullshit at huge
multinational corporations is beyond me. I wonder how much he makes. Reminds
me of that infamous Pepsi PDF.

These people get high off their own farts.

~~~
sharkmerry
>> Reminds me of that infamous Pepsi PDF

Holy shit, you weren't kidding, That was really something special
[https://jimedwardsnrx.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/pepsi_grav...](https://jimedwardsnrx.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/pepsi_gravitational_field.pdf)

~~~
geerlingguy
What... did I just read? It looks like something that was written by Einstein,
under the influence of some incredibly potent drugs.

------
fanatic2pope
Outrage!

